# Credit Union won't give me their account details



## Giosta (23 Aug 2015)

Hi,

I recently set up an account with my local credit union. Last week I popped into the branch to request their account details so that I could set them up as a payee on my online banking as it is more convenient for me to save in this way. The cashier told me that their policy is to not give out their account details but that I should give them my bank account details and set it up that way. 
Is this usual practice? From my point of view it is handier for me to control how much I can save via electronic transfer rather than them setting me up to pay a fixed amount. Anyone got any advice?


----------



## pudds (23 Aug 2015)

After becoming a member and if interested in online banking with c.u. then it is normal for them to set it up and will contact you with your login details when its ready to go.  There different to the banking systems.  After that then everything is under your control.


----------



## jaybee (23 Aug 2015)

I'd imagine that if they don't have an online account management facility then they are limiting inward standing orders which can be difficult to identify unless the member correctly identifies the transaction to allow the cu to match it to their share account.... unlike your bank where you are transferring from one IBAN identifiable account to another


----------



## Crugers (24 Aug 2015)

Giosta said:


> Is this usual practice?



It appears to be, at least in that CU!



Giosta said:


> Anyone got any advice?



Still want their bank details?
Ask for a direct debit mandate form - it may have all their necessary bank details already filled in. 
Or make a withdrawal and ask for it to be issued by cheque. Their cheques, if they still use them, have all their bank details.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Aug 2015)

Switch to a Credit Union which has an online payment facility.

Don't try to get around the system. They will just lose your money and it will take a while to find it. 

Brendan


----------



## Giosta (24 Aug 2015)

Thanks for the replies everybody!


----------



## mustard (6 Sep 2015)

Can any one tell me or advise me what happens in a situation whereby an uncle of mine recently passed away leaving quite a substantial amount of money in our local credit union.  He has myself down as the nominated person on his account, and I know for sure he had a will made.  What happens in a case such as this.  The will hasn't been revealed yet but I am worried that if I am lucky enough to be gifted this money will I have a huge amount of tax to pay through capital gains tax, is there any way around this, for example could I transfer some to my children's accounts in the same credit union???


----------



## Slim (7 Sep 2015)

mustard said:


> Can any one tell me or advise me what happens in a situation whereby an uncle of mine recently passed away leaving quite a substantial amount of money in our local credit union.  He has myself down as the nominated person on his account, and I know for sure he had a will made.  What happens in a case such as this.  The will hasn't been revealed yet but I am worried that if I am lucky enough to be gifted this money will I have a huge amount of tax to pay through capital gains tax, is there any way around this, for example could I transfer some to my children's accounts in the same credit union???


 The credit union will pay the nominee the late member's shaes up to a max of €23,500, if I recall correctly, and pass the balance, if any, to the legal reps of the deceased for inlcusion in his estate. Don't know for sure about the tax. Not sure you can avoid it by transfering to your kids as once it's paid out, it's yours. I think normal CAT applies.


----------

